# Snugride 32 or 35?



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

So here's my deal. I'm getting either a Snugride 32 or 35, but my question is mainly over aesthetics. I don't like any of the color patterns for the 32, and when I saw them in person, they seemed really crunchy/not soft. The new 35 patterns look so much more soft and comfortable, plus I love the colors. But the ones I like are only available at little online places, so I can't decide whether to just register for a 32 or spring for the 35 sight unseen.

Does anyone have a 35? Are they much more plush than the 32s?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I didn't even realize they made a 35. Really, do many LO's get that heavy before outgrowing the seat by height? I know the shell is bigger than other infant seats, but sheesh. anyhow, just me rambling.

If you like the looks of the 35's fabric choices, I would say go for that. Chances are graco didn't make their new and improved seat less quality than the last model, right?

ETA: I looked at them on toysrus and I'd get a 35 - reviews sound good.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

No idea on plusher, but my SS1 (was also sold as a SR32) Gianni is super cushioned and the cover is perfectly fine. The SR32 and SR35 are the same seat, just different covers. The 35s all have the nicer infant support. Some of the 32s do. I would assume BRU would have the 35 soon if they don't already.

And, yeah, only a super short chunky kiddo will last to 35 in that seat. Ds2 is 33lbs(ish) and inches over the top of the shell!


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

BRU is only going to have Racer, which I don't like. I asked Graco.









I know the baby won't last until that weight, but I would like to get as much time out of the seat as possible before I have to buy another. I'm hopeful to get to a year with it. I wasn't going to spend the extra money on a 35 for that reason, but I love the Maddox and the Flint patterns.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninetales* 
BRU is only going to have Racer, which I don't like. I asked Graco.









I know the baby won't last until that weight, but I would like to get as much time out of the seat as possible before I have to buy another. I'm hopeful to get to a year with it. I wasn't going to spend the extra money on a 35 for that reason, but I love the Maddox and the Flint patterns.

Have you considered just starting with a My Ride or Tru Fit from the beginning? You would loose the possible convenience of an infant seat but gain YEARS of use for very little extra $.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I am not at all interested in a convertible from birth.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninetales* 
I am not at all interested in a convertible from birth.

Can I ask why? SIL is in the process of choosing a seat for coming DNephew and I was suggesting going right to a Tru Fit or My Ride because they are said to fit infants so well. If you have other information I would love to be able to pass it on. My kids are much older (8&10) so the newborn stage is soooooo far in my past it's hard to remember what was important to me then, kwim?


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I want the option of being able to use the bucket for portability. When I don't feel like wearing the baby I would like to be able to use the bucket to carry it into the store or whatnot (I know never to put them in the tops of shopping carts). Or if we're out and the baby falls asleep, so I don't have to wake it. Maybe in a restaurant as a place to sit, or at a friend's house who doesn't have children. I just like the option.

Also, I live where it can get pretty cold, and I want to be able to put the baby in a warm seat, get my blankets or shower-cap bunting on and go right to the car, so I don't have to mess with the seat too much in the cold. And with a higher-weight bucket I may be able to get this winter and next like that.

Lastly, I don't know how the baby will be built as far as length or weight. I want to pick a convertible that will last the longest and I think I would be more comfortable doing that once the baby is here and I can see whether shell height or weight limit is most important, and what other features would be more beneficial that I just can't know right now.


----------



## pagodafish (Mar 22, 2009)

We went for the 32 thinking it would be better since we could use it for longer. However, DS is only about 18 pounds and already I am having a really tough time lugging it around with him in it. The seat itself is pretty heavy, so I guess I would suggest maybe thinking about it from that point of view...

Also, I didn't like any of the patterns either and thought they looked rough/scratchy- but then I found the 32 at a major retailer called LemonGrass. It is very plain, neutral in color and it is actually quite cushy and soft. Compared to our older model it is much nicer and more robust.

hth


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't plan on carrying it around all the time once it gets too heavy. The convenience of carrying to me is more for the first few months (and possibly from the basement to the garage next winter to keep it warm). That being said, I would like to get my money's worth out of the thing, rather than outgrowing it at four or five months.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The convenience of the infant bucket is important to me for the early months too, especially when it's cold out. So much easier to keep baby warm, safely, in a bucket compared to a convertible.


----------

